# MacFreelancer vs Billings



## lorewren (Jan 7, 2003)

Need to or GOT TO make my design business estimating and billing activities PLUS "where I'm at" components of my business - much mired in the tasks - need to streamlined. I narrow it down to 2 choices. However if you have other recommendations - please speak up. Not interested in hiring outside service. cheers E.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

been using iBiz at IGG Software, LLC - Beautiful, intuitive, powerful...the way Mac applications should be.

very good.


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

I have MacFreelance 
Invoice and billing software for Mac - MacFreelance
I love it, simple to use, tracks what I need, and was a decent price for what it does.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I haven't used Macfreelancer but I do use Billings for the items you mention. I have used it now for about 6 months and was recently engaged to do an audit of the software. I'll be honest, I hated Billings when I first started using it but I have come around. Where it shines is in the reporting. There are a number of reports built in that are useful in checking outstanding invoices, timeslips, etc but if you feel like mucking in you can create your own reports for just about anything. Customizing what goes on your invoices is also doable though not intuitive.

The ability to create estimate slips, and turn them into work slips when approved is nice but I don't find myself using it very often. I recommend trialing it with some demo accounts to see if it works for you.

I had used Blinksale for a couple of years previous and liked it very much but I decide that it wasn't worth the $6/month I was paying (would be more now). Blinksale at $60 was a better value and offers more options.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macpablo said:


> I have MacFreelance
> Invoice and billing software for Mac - MacFreelance
> I love it, simple to use, tracks what I need, and was a decent price for what it does.


wow looked at macfreelancer it looks almost identical to iBiz.


----------



## juanrojo (Sep 28, 2005)

I've been using Billings for over a month now and it pretty much does all that I need it for and then some.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks to sale prices at various times, I have purchased Billings (which I got a chance to use and liked), On The Job (which I also played with and liked a lot on first impression) and OfficeTime. I meant to compare the three and decide on a final replacement for the late and (by me anyway) lamented Sambucus (which I *loved*), but then I retired (temporarily), so all I can do is suggest you download and have a look at several of these options to get a feel for which one suits your style.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you looked at Hourly?


----------



## Siebel (Aug 18, 2005)

I've heard good things about those software. Some Apple Consultants are using it.

TimeLog

TimeLog 4 | About 


TaskTime

TaskTime


----------

